# Usuario normal no puede abrir gnome-terminal

## Burguito

Se abre el terminal y en la primera linea pone: 

```
Could not execute command : No such file or directory
```

Alguien me puede echar una mano?

Gracias

----------

## hfij

 *Burguito wrote:*   

> Se abre el terminal y en la primera linea pone: 
> 
> ```
> Could not execute command : No such file or directory
> ```
> ...

 

Si no recuerdo mal, me pasó lo mismo, para solucionarlo debes poner el shell que quieres ejecutar para tu usuario en el fichero /etc/passwd, en mi caso /bin/bash

Linea correspondiente a mi usuario en /etc/passwd:

```
...

jorge:x:1000:100::/home/jorge:/bin/bash

...
```

A lo mejor te toca hacer un logout de gnome para que los cambios tengan efecto.

Espero haberte ayudado. Salu2 Jorge.

----------

## Burguito

Por finnnnnnnnnnnnnnn

no somos nadie, sin la consola no somos nadie   :Laughing: 

Eternamente agradecido, de veras

----------

## RoBe5

Yo tengo una pregunta: me he dado cuenta de que no tenia shell asiganada al usuario...

como puede ser eso? no se supone que cuando haces login ejecuta la shell que tiene en /etc/passwd? si no tenia shell asignada como es posible que si que la ejecutara?

----------

